# Mango - How to add?



## PaleRider (20/2/17)

I brewed up a Gose on the weekend which is now in the FV.
I've got a freezer full of mangoes which were cubed when fresh.

Should I just add the cubes to seconday?
Should I make a puree first?
If I do puree them do I need to pasteurize afterwards, or as long as the blender is sanitized it should be ok?

I'll be adding 2.5kg to about 20 litres.

Does anybody have any experience with doing this or something similar?

Cheers.


----------



## hirschb (20/2/17)

Don't puree them, it's not needed. Your beer is already sour, so no need to pasteurize. Whatever you do, make sure they are peeled!


----------



## PaleRider (21/2/17)

Thanks.
They were peeled prior to freezing.
Think I'll just add the cubes straight to secondary then. 

Cheers.


----------

